# 12 ga. 3-1/2" semi-automatics



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I have owned a Remington 11-87 and a Browning Gold. I have not been able to keep either one working. I do not want an inertia system gun. Therefore, it seems that I am left with a Bretta Extrema or Extrema 2. For those of you who have used these guns, are they reliable or do they only work sometimes?
Jim


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

why don't you want the inetia system? Just curious.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

recoil!


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Looks like you are limited to a X2 or a 391 good luck when it is -10 and snowing you will wish you had inertia, but thats just my 2 cents. Magnum


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Magnum, so I must have the exception for the x2? Mine has yet to fail me, under any conditions or temp.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have had a gold, sx2, and been with many guys with benelli's and if you want an auto, go with the benelli, especially in bad weather.

But after selling the gold and the sx2, I did a lot of soul searching and got a gun I really like, citori 3 1/2" satin hunter.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Yeah maybe it's was the way you care for your gun faith, I have been with guys with the X2 when it's been prime waterfowl conditions and it was one at a time. It's all what you prefer the gas guns are a treat to shoot, but they don't always work when it's cold.Magnum


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Magnum, BINGO. Maybe it's not the gun so much as the care it gets?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Gas autos are just as reliable as an inertia auto, it boils down to care and maintenance. I will clean my gun more often to have reduced recoil. I started shooting an 1100 back in the late 70's and kept it until I bought my 390. I have a couple o-ring failures but once I learned that the lub I was using was causing the failures I never had another.

I hunted with this gun in -15 degree temps many a time and never had it fail! I also hunted with guys using A-5s and other autos that did.

I have seen gas autos and inertia autos turn into single shots and it all boiled down to maintenance. Today we have dozens of good lubricants that do not attract dirt, do not get sticky when cold, and provide excellent friction reduction. People that use them do not have failures unless it is mechanical.

What ever you chose to purchase make sure the gun fits you or can be fitted to you. A $1200.00 Benelli or Berreta will not kill more birds than a MP153 that is around $350.00 if it does not fit.
Shoulder all of them get some advice and then get the gun that fits you. Golds,Berreta,Sx2 etc are all good guns but you will be much happier with the a gun that fits!


----------



## chuck stemig (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree that you should buy what fits you best. Over the years, I have used both inertia and gas operated guns, and with the proper maintenance, they will all work well.

I currently own an SBE-II, and I believe that the recoil has been significantly reduced with the new Comfortech system and gel pad. I would not be afraid to recommend this inertia type gun to you.

Outdoor Life magazine published an article on the Beretta X-trema II this fall, and stated that the felt recoil had not been reduced from the basic X-trema.

Perhaps, you could borrow a few of your possible choices from friends or the dealers to try them out. Good luck.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Hey Ron, I have a 11-87 super magnum and have had the "O" ring fail a couple times. I always carry a spare just for that reason. I was wondering what kind of lubricant you use that corrected the problem for you. I have been using Rem Oil.

Thanks


----------



## hunten_66 (Sep 28, 2004)

i have an xrema1 and love it have shot it for 2 years everything from doves here in ND to ducks also have used it for trap, its a little heavy for a trap gun but otherwise it is a nice overall gun to have

Ace


----------



## KurtRLehman (Oct 16, 2005)

Go for the Xtrema 2 I have the X 1 and its been flawless from cali to alaska! the recoil is mild and you will get more for your money feature and durablity wise. no other maunufucture offers so many features:Aqua finish,Kick off,rubber inserts where you hold the gun not where they will pull on your wiskers, back boared barrels,and best of all NO spring in the butt stock! plus the Xtrema 2 springs are stainless steel and they will shoot anything you stuff in them with out complaint. as far cleaning ease its probably a wash between a SBE & the X gun.
you just dont here the complaints there is somthing wrong with my gun from Xtrema owners that like you do with other auto's
If you go for it you should be very happy they are built for the long run.
One other thing to consider is all of the competiton oriented gunsmiths that can realy hod rod a beretta if you ever wanted to there is alot of cool stuff out there for them.
Good luck & "NAIL EM"


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have an Xtrema 1 and 2 and I have had the frst one for around 3 years. I duck and goose hunt a lot  :sniper: I have never ever had a jammed shell . I would reccomend this gun to any one. I have had a layer of ice everywhere and it still worked flawlessly. Last year I was hunting and I dropped it in the water and then took it out and threw it in the blind I t sat there fort 2 hours and got iced up in 10 degree weather. A flock of geese flew in to the dekes and it worked perfectly got all 3 shells off. The X trema 2 has a low amount of recoil and it has the aqua guard so it wont rust . They are the perfect gun for anyone. :beer:


----------

